# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  كتاب اندرويد

## واثقة الخطى

تم بحمد الله الانتهاء من الكتاب العربي الاول من نوعه (أندرويد ببساطة) لتعليم تطوير تطبيقات على نظام تشغيل أندرويد المفتوح المصدر

من الجيد معرفته أننا قمنا بكتابة الكتاب في نهاية العام (2009) ميلادية و من ثم حاولنا البحث عن راعي لطباعة الكتاب أو توزيعه و قد قامت بعض الجهات بإطلاق الوعود الكثيرة ومنها شركة جوجل ممثلة بوكيلها في السعودية مما جعلنا الانتظار بضعة أشهر لنعرف رأي الراعي بالكتاب و مدى جودته لتوفيره للناس , و لكن و مع مرور الوقت لم نعد نسمع منهم , و لذا تقاعسنا في نشر الكتاب و لم نكمله و توقف العمل عليه نهائيا منذ شهر (4) للعام (2010) و ها قد قمنا أخيرا بتنقيحه و على عجل لإصداره للناس و هو و إن كانت بعض البيانات قديمة إلا أنه مازال صالحا للعمل بما فيه حتى يومنا هذا ,لذا في حال وجود بعض الأخطاء فأرجوا أن تعذرنا فلقد قمنا بأفضل ما يمكن للخروج بالكتاب بأفضل شكل و بأبسط ما يمكن حيث لا يوجد أي كتب عربية حتى الآن مهتمة في هذا المجال و كذلك الحال أغلب الكتب الأجنبية التي طالعناها تعاني من التعقيد , بل و تعتبر بأن من يقرأ الكتاب ملم بالكثير من الأمور و لذا مازلنا نجد بأن الكتاب سيكون من أفضل ما كتب حتى يومنا هذا في هذا العالم.
الكتاب مجاني للأفراد و يمكن إعادة توزيعه و نشره كما هو بدون أي تعديل و بشكل الكتروني دون الرجوع لنا , ولذا أرجوا أن لا تنسونا من دعوة بظهر الغيب فنحن بأشد الحاجة لها دائما.
أما في حال الطبع أو استخدامه لأغراض تجارية أو لغير الأفراد فيرجى الرجوع لنا لأخذ إذن خاص بذلك.

فهرس موضوعات الكتاب:

    لنتعرف على أندرويد
    قاموس المصطلحات
    كيف تبني تطبيق موجه لنظام تشغيل أندرويد
    التعرف على البنية الداخلية لحياة التطبيق
    تركيب أدوات التطوير و حزمة المطورين الموجهة لاندرو يد
    الخطوة الأولى (Java SE)
    الخطوة الثانية (Android SDK)
    الخطوة الثالثة (Eclipse)
    الخطوة الرابعة (ADT)
    التعامل مع بيئة التطوير (Eclipse)
    بناء أول تطبيق لك موجه لاندرو يد بواسطة (Android)
    بناء المشروع من خلال سطر الأوامر
    تشغيل تطبيقك على المحاكي
    إعداد المحاكي
    تشغيل المحاكي
    التعامل مع المحاكي
    التعامل مع المحاكي من خلال سطر الأوامر
    المحاكي و العالم الخارجي
    بناء تطبيقك الأول بدون كود (أهلا بالعالم)
    بناء مشروعك الأول (قائمة المهام)
    كيف تقوم بتسويق و إتاحة تطبيقك للجمهور
    بناء تطبيق احترافي (Mash up) بالتكامل مع محتوى خارجي (ريست درويد)


تأليف :
محمد بدوي
وائل علواني

لتحميل الكتاب : *اضغط هنا


*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*كتاب يضم عدة مصطلحات قيمة 
لنتعرف أكثر في مجال عالم إلكتروني
جميل ورائع سلمت يداك 
*

----------


## واثقة الخطى

شكرا لمرووك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*كتاب حلو وممكن نتلعم منه كتير مشكور*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*شكرا اختي على الموضوع
بس وين الكتاب ؟؟
الكتاب غير مرفق و ليس هناك اي روابط لتحميل الكتاب
يرجى تزويدنا بالكتاب من خلال ارفاقه بالموضوع او رابط للتحميل و إلا سنظطر اسفين لإغلاق الموضوع

تحياتي*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

http://www.multiupload.com/GLYXHCAE1O

----------


## Sc®ipt

شكرا صديقة على رابط تحميل الكتاب
بصراحة عجبني الكتاب و شكله حلو و ممكن تطويره على كيرنال اللينكس

عموما تم ارفاق رابط التحميل في الموضوع

تحياتي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

العفو سيكربت ..   يعطيك العافيه

----------

